

Parkinson's law of triviality - kevinalexbrown
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkinson%27s_law_of_triviality

======
richeyrw
Parkinson's Law may be the greatest business book of all time. If you like
business books and you haven't read it you're missing out on one of the true
classics of the genre.

[http://www.amazon.com/Parkinsons-Law-C-Northcote-
Parkinson/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Parkinsons-Law-C-Northcote-
Parkinson/dp/1568490151)

